# Alligator hunting rules?



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 20, 2009)

Anyone know the rules on alligator hunting......like if one person in the group has the tag.......what can and can't the other people do to help?  Is the person with the tag the only one that can shoot it?....the bow and gun?  Can we have two seperate boats if only one person has the tag, but the other boat is just assisting, as in helping snag the gator......I couldnt find anything in the regs on the technicalities.........help?


----------



## fishtail (Aug 20, 2009)

All those questions, you really need to read the regulations and guide book.
http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/documentdetail.aspx?docid=280&pageid=1&category=hunting
This is the way I remember the first years regulations.
You and anyone accompanying you must buy a $50 license, you have a harvest tag.
You can't shoot till the animal is subdued, bow is different, considered same as harpooning with cable and float attached.
Possibly, even if in separate boats, they are still "accompanying" the permit holder.

LICENSES: Anyone hunting or assisting an alligator permit holder must possess a valid Alligator Hunting License (Resident License is $50 and Non-Resident License is $200) in addition to a regular hunting license. A WMA license is required if hunting on a WMA.  Hunters must be at least twelve years of age. Hunters age 12-15 need not have an Alligator Hunting License or Hunting License; however, they must possess a valid permit or be with a permit holder. In order to hunt unsupervised they must have a valid Hunter Education Certificate.

LEGAL METHODS: Hunters may use hand-held ropes or snares, snatch hooks, harpoons, gigs or arrows with a restraining line attached. Legal alligators must be dispatched immediately upon capture by using a handgun or bangstick, or by severing the spinal cord with a sharp implement.


----------

